# Brass Quartet/Quintet



## PVtrumpet

I've been playing in small brass ensembles and having a great time. Is anybody else doing this, too? What are good sources of (inexpensive) music (in addition to the "Clarinet Institute" and Hart conservatory)? How did you find brass groups to play in? Do you give concerts/recitals? Please comment on these and any other topic that strikes your interest. Thanks.


----------



## Pugg

I am only playing the piano a bit, so no can help, sorry.


----------



## Gordontrek

Sometimes you have to start your own group, and even that can be a pain (I have tried unsuccessfully a couple of times). Unless, of course, you are at a big university with a lot of different people to ask. This is usually easier than trying to get into a group that's already been established. By all means, get your foot in the door with chamber groups you want to join, but definitely, look into rounding up some friends to start a group. 
As for repertoire, there's some great stuff you can find free or or very cheap. Check out Sibelius score share; there are a ton of wonderful arrangements on there for less than $10. Or you could do your own arrangements which can be a lot of fun if you have the patience. 
If you don't have the patience and are willing to pay someone to arrange something for you that you can't find elsewhere, I know a guy.......


----------



## david johnson

Robert King Music Company is worth checking out for brass music.


----------

